# NiteCore TM11 Preview (Lot's of Pictures)



## bondr006 (Sep 25, 2011)

First, I want to thank LightJunction for letting me borrow the sample T11 that NiteCore sent them so I could do this preview.

First time I got to try out this light was Friday night when I made the video. I was all excited and giddy about getting my hands on a light the size of a Coke can that puts out 2000 lumens. I was not disappointed. 

This thing fit my hand perfect and is super easy to operate. I like lights that have the switch on the side. Just seems natural to operate the light with the thumb. Holding it waist level instead of up over your shoulder is much more comfortable.

The TM11 feels sturdy, if not a tad heavy. The HAIII coating is nice and even, and the knurling is aggressive enough to give it a good grip. I like the side by side battery style much better than the plunger style. It's so much more compact and easy to carry. It comes with a lanyard and a holster, although this sample light did not include the holster. 

The UI is pretty straight forward and easy to use. There are two modes of operation: Daily mode and Turbo mode. The daily mode has low(200 lumen for 18 hours), medium(550 lumen for 7 1/2 hours), and high(1100 lumen f or 3 hours). The turbo mode has one level of output which is 2000 lumen for 1 1/4 hours. It also has a strobe function. All the functions are easily operated with the side switch. It also has a standby mode that acts as a beacon locater light, and a lock out mode.

This light is going to be perfect for LEO use and those that just want a huge amount of light in a compact light source. 

Below are some features and specs from the user manual which can be found here. 

*Features
*·The world’s smallest and lightest 2000 lumen flashlight
·Utilizes three CREE XM-L LED
·Thermal protection circuit prevents overheating
·Compatible with both 18650 Li-ion and CR123 batteries
·Exceptionally long runtimes using 4×18650 Li-ion or 8×CR123 batteries
·Capable of using 1×18650 or 2×CR123 batteries in emergency situations
·Innovative single button two-stage switch offers versatile functionality (Patented)
·Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power (Patented)
·Power indicator secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)
·Coated mineral glass resists scratches
·Aluminum reflector ensures a smooth and powerful beam
·Stainless steel retaining ring protects the core components from damage
·Constructed from aircraft grade aluminum alloy
·HA III Military grade hard anodized
·IPX-8 standard waterproof (two meters)

*Dimensions
*Length: 135mm
Head diameter: 60 mm
Tube diameter: 50mm
Weight: 336g (without battery)


Ok, let's get on to the pictures. Enjoy!






































JB RRT-21, Fenix TK35, NC TM11, ZL SC600





JB RRT-21, Fenix TK35, NC TM11, ZL SC600





And now for some outdoor comparison shots. The distance to the fence from my deck is between 25 and 30 feet. The camera was set to manual with the same settings for all shots. All lights have XM-L emitters and were set to their max outputs. Enjoy!

The Playing Field





Control Shot





JETBeam RRT-21 (480 lumen)





Zebralight SC600 (750 lumen)





Fenix TK35 (820 lumen)





NiteCore TM11 (2000 lumen)


----------



## gsteve (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW! we need a comparo between it and the JB xml 3


----------



## wakemare (Sep 25, 2011)

So intense. I mean I'm a little concerned that its the size of a coke can. But with a pouch I'm sure it would feel natural. I can't believe those comparrison pics. CRAZY amount of light


----------



## brembo (Sep 25, 2011)

How easily and securely do the batteries load in? Did you give it a good shake test?


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 25, 2011)

brembo said:


> How easily and securely do the batteries load in? Did you give it a good shake test?



Very straightforward and easy. No shake or rattle whatsoever. After loading the batteries, the head threads on with a full six twists. It's on there tight and the batteries are very secure.


----------



## brembo (Sep 25, 2011)

Nitecore made a neat light for sure. It's going to be hard to resist this light. 550 lumens for 7 hours? Slap a diffuser on that and HELLO camp light. Ahhh, a closer look at the tube shot I see the half circle guides. Pretty slick.


----------



## Claireandtim (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought I had read in the initial post that you were out making a video with it? Did you make a video and if so, is it online yet? 

I have the JB 3XML and this light is tempting, I have absolutely no need for two lights that are so similar but nonetheless it's something I'm interested in. I agree with a previous comment.. I'd really like to see the TM11 compared to the JB3XML.. I am VERY happy with my new JB, it is an insane wall of light. The throw is decent, yes there are many lights that are far better at throw, but for a good balanced light this thing seems to be really nice. As I had stated in a previous post (different thread) my S18 may be taking a backseat to my new JB3.... sorry to get off topic, I know we are supposed to be talking about the TM11


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you tried flat top batteries with this light if it works? Looking at the positive end seems flat top would have issues?


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 25, 2011)

Claireandtim said:


> I thought I had read in the initial post that you were out making a video with it? Did you make a video and if so, is it online yet?



Links to the video I made can be found here.


----------



## saypat (Sep 25, 2011)

*
Any damage to the fence from the TM11?*


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, Nice review!
I will be getting one of these for sure.
Thanks
GL


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 26, 2011)

It's an incredible tiny monster!
Thanks for your nice review & pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBL (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the lasered warning/instruction label


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a pretty awesome piece of kit :devil:- nice, stubby size, great choice of cells with the option of running it in an emergency with 1 x 18650 or 2 x CR123s!! The UI is unique too. I also like the locator style beacon within the on/off button - easy to find in the dark! The fact you can lock out the light is a great feature too. Having all 4/8 cells sitting the same way with postive up makes life simple. Thermal protection and a nice, wide choice of outputs is good choice for this style of high performance light. I would normally want a lower low mode for max runtime but 18 hours at 200 lumens - wow!!

I hope the quality/reliability is better than some of their other products. 
James....:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got mine per-orderd from LJ, I'm hopeful I can fit some Redilast 3100 or 2900's in those tubes.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 26, 2011)

saypat said:


> *
> Any damage to the fence from the TM11?*



:laughing:


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 26, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I got mine per-orderd from LJ, I'm hopeful I can fit some Redilast 3100 or 2900's in those tubes.



Hey Jason. I'm going to have it with me next week when I come out to Pigeon Forge. Now ya got a reason to take a drive on over...


----------



## brembo (Sep 26, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hey Jason. I'm going to have it with me next week when I come out to Pigeon Forge. Now ya got a reason to take a drive on over...


 
My neck of the woods. Tho I avoid PF. Touristy places give me the willies.


----------



## Craig K (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey bondr006 how is the throw on the TM11 compared to the Fenix TK35? Does it throw further than the TK35?


----------



## Lighteous (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice preview and photos Bondr006! Thank you! The TM11 is another light that I don't need yet....


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 26, 2011)

Great review, thanks bondr006! With all these reviews/pics coming out, it's getting harder and harder to resist this thing.

I notice the lasered instructions say to only use protected li-ions, so IMR's are probably out. If they recommend against it, I'm not willing to test my luck. You've used button-top 18650's - do you have any AW 2900's with the flat top? Will they make contact?

I'd like to use my existing 2900's with this light, but I'm not going to solder blob them and cause problems with my other lights just so they can work in this one. Might need to pick up a few new batteries if they won't work.


----------



## Kingfisher (Sep 26, 2011)

saypat said:


> *
> Any damage to the fence from the TM11?*



_That_ made me laugh out loud.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 26, 2011)

Craig K said:


> Hey bondr006 how is the throw on the TM11 compared to the Fenix TK35? Does it throw further than the TK35?



Hi Craig. I have not had the chance to do any real distance testing yet, but from preliminary testing....it looks like the TK35 will out throw the TM11 for the simple fact that it has a wider and deeper reflector. The TM11 beats the heck out of the TK35 in terms of brute output though. I will try to test them at a distance soon and see what happens. I may be wrong.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 26, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> You've used button-top 18650's - do you have any AW 2900's with the flat top? Will they make contact?


 
Hi calipsoii. I am sorry, but I do not have any flat top 18650's to test. I am sure someone will soon though. Glad you liked the review. It is a really neat little light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 26, 2011)

That's a chunk of a flashlight, alright. I'd be tempted to get one if I didn't know for sure I'd never use it due to its lack of pocketability.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 26, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hi Craig. I have not had the chance to do any real distance testing yet, but from preliminary testing....the TK35 will out throw the TM11 for the simple fact that it has a wider and deeper reflector. The TM11 beats the heck out of the TK35 in terms of brute output though. I will try to test them at a distance soon and see what happens. I may be wrong.


I would really like to see those beamshots . 
My Skilhunt X3 XM-L T6 Smooth outperformed the TK-35 at 185', even though the Fenix has a larger diameter and deeper reflector. Do you have access to 4 Sevens S12, or X10 for comparison beamshots?
GL


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, Rob

Now that you've used the loaner TM11 for a bit -- assuming that one goes back to LightJunction -- are you impressed enough that it's perhaps in your plans to add one of these to your collection?

And thanks for the preview. It's looking/sounding like one heck of a torch.


----------



## lightjunction (Sep 28, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> Have you tried flat top batteries with this light if it works? Looking at the positive end seems flat top would have issues?


 
Flat top batteries do NOT work with NiteCore TM11.

Best regards,

Ethan


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 28, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> Flat top batteries do NOT work with NiteCore TM11.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ethan



Hi Ethan have you tried Redilast battery's? They are not exactly flat tops so I think they would make contact but I'm worried about the size of the 2900mah and 3100mah.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review of this light bondr006. I like the form factor of this compared to the long multi-cell lights. How does the switching between general mode and turbo mode work? 

Thanks for the clarification re the flat top cells lightjunction.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 28, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> Flat top batteries do NOT work with NiteCore TM11.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ethan


That's what I thought! Thanks for the clarification Ethan!

The battery compartment is very neat in design. 

Soda can lights is on the rise. .


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 28, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Hi, Rob
> 
> Now that you've used the loaner TM11 for a bit -- assuming that one goes back to LightJunction -- are you impressed enough that it's perhaps in your plans to add one of these to your collection?
> 
> And thanks for the preview. It's looking/sounding like one heck of a torch.


 

Hi varuscelli. Yes, I have to return this to LightJunction. I am very impressed with the light in all aspects. Every time I hit the turbo, it just puts a big goofy smile on my face. I would love to add it to my collection, but reality strikes and tells me that $260.00 is just not in my budget right now.  I really hope to get this light in the future though. I just love everything about it. I have not found anything that I don't like about it.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 28, 2011)

LED_Thrift said:


> Thanks for the review of this light bondr006. I like the form factor of this compared to the long multi-cell lights. How does the switching between general mode and turbo mode work?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification re the flat top cells lightjunction.



The switching is all done with the side button. It is really easy and intuitive to use. The daily mode is done with half presses, and the turbo mode is with a full press. I really like the UI. If you watch the video I made at the link in the LightJunction post at the CPF MarketPlace, I fully demo the light.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 28, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hi varuscelli. Yes, I have to return this to LightJunction. I am very impressed with the light in all aspects. Every time I hit the turbo, it just puts a big goofy smile on my face. I would love to add it to my collection, but reality strikes and tells me that $260.00 is just not in my budget right now.  I really hope to get this light in the future though. I just love everything about it. I have not found anything that I don't like about it.


 
Thanks, Rob. I didn't want to pry too much with that question but did want to see how much the TM11 appealed to you overall as a potential ownership item. And I agree: the purchase price probably doesn't put this one in the casual pick-up range for most of us. 

I can't help but be amazed by this light as representative of how far practical application of current technology has come. "Amazing" is one of the first words that keeps coming to my mind. There's definitely a lot of wow factor here in terms of what the TM11 seems to represent in both build and performance.


----------



## LichtAn! (Sep 28, 2011)

Please provide info as soon as possible, if Redilasts will work. Imagine having four 3100mAh cells in there.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 28, 2011)

LichtAn! said:


> Please provide info as soon as possible, if Redilasts will work. Imagine having four 3100mAh cells in there.


 
I might be speaking out of hand here, but I think one of the difficulties with such a request is that not everyone will necessarily have all battery types on hand to perform tests. For instance, if the vendors who carry the TM11 might not have immediate access to Redilast batteries at all unless they purchase those themselves for test purposes. I guess it depends on who you'd like to provide the information. 

I think that because of size variance in 18650 batteries and build variance in 18650 flashlights, in many cases what works and what doesn't becomes a user community issue. Since the TM11 is just now hitting the marketplace, there are probably very few users who actually have them in hand at this point...and it will be hit or miss as far as which purchasers of the TM11 have which batteries on hand to test. I dunno...maybe there is someone out there who can readily provide this kind of information, but then again I think it will take a bit of time for general testing info to start to circulate.


----------



## LichtAn! (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm fine with waiting. I just hope they fit and work!


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 28, 2011)

LichtAn! said:


> I'm fine with waiting. I just hope they fit and work!


 
Yeah, I understand...


----------



## Grizzlyb (Sep 28, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> This light is going to be perfect for LEO use . . .



A very good review, This light is one I want in my collection :+), But
Perfect for LEO use . . . . is something that I doubt highly.

As I explained elswhere, a tactical light for a LEO needs some specific requirements.
Small and lightweight (belt carried and easy fit in your fist,) Clicky must be easy to find with your thumb operated,(at the rear of the light, not at the side) tailstand possible (searching indoors in secured rooms), Strobe as memory mode (When switch on the light, it should be able to come on in Strobe mode instantly)
So, It seems to me that it is a great light for everyone that needs much lm in a small pack, but no LEO light.


----------



## Nehmo_s (Sep 28, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> The world’s smallest and lightest 2000 lumen flashlight


So if a cop pulled you over and shined his light on you, and then, in return, you shined one of these 2,000 lumen things back on him/her, could the cop charge you with assault on an officer?


----------



## lightjunction (Sep 28, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Hi Ethan have you tried Redilast battery's? They are not exactly flat tops so I think they would make contact but I'm worried about the size of the 2900mah and 3100mah.


 
Sorry I don't have any Redilast batteries to try. 

Best regards,

Ethan


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think the cost/size/weight/output ratios of this thing are amazing. The Zebralight S6330 may be a rival, but that is theory so far, the TM11 is here.

I LOVE the idea of using 4 x 18650 cells in a tiny light. The size to power ratio of this setup is fantastic!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 28, 2011)

Nehmo_s said:


> So if a cop pulled you over and shined his light on you, and then, in return, you shined one of these 2,000 lumen things back on him/her, could the cop charge you with assault on an officer?


 
Yes it could be considered assault, or at a minumum obstructing justice, if you shined it upon or into his/her eyes. Some, not all, officers protocol is to have weapon drawn upon approach, Not something I would recommend you try. And if you do, they have the right to retain the light for evidence .
I would recommend something like this, after the officer approaches, and asks for ID and papers, upon handing to them, mention the TM11, depending upon he or she, they may allow you to show it to them, or they may dismiss it. Bottom line, no surprises, show it only with the officers consent. Just my opinion. I have been stopped multiple times over the years in many different states, and I used to manage a tatical supply/gun shop that catered to law enforcement 20+ years ago.

Nehmo :welcome:

Be Safe
GL


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> Sorry I don't have any Redilast batteries to try.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ethan



No need for the sad face since you shipped my light today I can try the Redilast battery's myself in a couple days.


----------



## Shooter21 (Sep 29, 2011)

damn it i was gonna get this baby but i only have flat top aw's


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> No need for the sad face since you shipped my light today I can try the Redilast battery's myself in a couple days.


 
Now _that's_ commitment to the cause... :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Now _that's_ commitment to the cause... :thumbsup:



I've got my fingers crossed, 2900mah or 3100 could make a big difference in runtime assuming the 75min runtime claimed by Nitecore was based off the 2300mah they show in all their pics.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

Grizzlyb said:


> A very good review, This light is one I want in my collection :+), But
> Perfect for LEO use . . . . is something that I doubt highly.
> 
> As I explained elswhere, a tactical light for a LEO needs some specific requirements.
> ...


 
Not to nitpick your points too much (LEO requirements being far from my area of expertise), and perhaps I'm misreading -- but as far as the tailstand, I'm thinking the TM11 ought to tailstand and light a room as though you had just turned on a torchiere lamp. OK, maybe not quite torchiere lamp level, but still -- putting out as much light as it seems to and at least looking like it will do an admirable tailstand, I have to think the TM11 might have that requirement covered better than just about any flashlight out there. At this point I'm just guessing, but it looks as though that might be a strength of the TM11.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed, 2900mah or 3100 could make a big difference in runtime assuming the 75min runtime claimed by Nitecore was based off the 2300mah they show in all their pics.


 
Yeah, it'll be great to see when someone does some runtime testing with those higher capacity 18650 batteries if the times stated by NiteCore are based on the lower capacity batteries. There seem to be some exciting possibilities there as far as extended runtimes are concerned. 

Hmmm -- it looks like in the user manual that the output/runtimes are based on "eight Sysmax CR123 batteries," for what it's worth.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 29, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Not to nitpick your points too much (LEO requirements being far from my area of expertise), and perhaps I'm misreading -- but as far as the tailstand, I'm thinking the TM11 ought to tailstand and light a room as though you had just turned on a torchiere lamp. OK, maybe not quite torchiere lamp level, but still -- putting out as much light as it seems to and at least looking like it will do an admirable tailstand, I have to think the TM11 might have that requirement covered better than just about any flashlight out there. At this point I'm just guessing, but it looks as though that might be a strength of the TM11.



I believe Grizzly just want to point out the requirements of a torch for LEO and wasnt saying that the TM11 doesnt tailstand. It is obvious that it does, looking at that flat tailend.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Yeah, it'll be great to see when someone does some runtime testing with those higher capacity 18650 batteries if the times stated by NiteCore are based on the lower capacity batteries. There seem to be some exciting possibilities there as far as extended runtimes are concerned.
> 
> Hmmm -- it looks like in the user manual that the output/runtimes are based on "eight Sysmax CR123 batteries," for what it's worth.



Thanks I didn't know about the online manual, that is interesting. Generally 18650's have longer runtimes but of course the regulation can suffer, I'm sure our reviewers will put it through the paces soon enough.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks I didn't know about the online manual, that is interesting. Generally 18650's have longer runtimes but of course the regulation can suffer, I'm sure our reviewers will put it through the paces soon enough.


 
I guess the Sysmax batteries are made by the same company that makes the NiteCore flashlights...(?). 

It looks like Rob placed a link to the manual in the initial thread post, but here's an additional link to the pdf TM11 User Manual from the NiteCore site (labeled to keep it search friendly and slightly more visible).

NiteCore TM11 User Manual
http://nitecore.com/images/201109/TM11.pdf


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> I guess the Sysmax batteries are made by the same company that makes the NiteCore flashlights...(?).
> 
> It looks like Rob placed a link to the manual in the initial thread post, but here's an additional link to the pdf TM11 User Manual from the NiteCore site (labeled to keep it search friendly and slightly more visible).
> 
> NiteCore TM11 User Manual



Thanks that is where I went looking and found it after you mentioned it, not much there though, a mention of runtimes and modes along with what batterys was used to test. A brief bit about operation and some warning about when using 2xcr123 or 1x18650 be very careful because of current draw I think, I don't know what to make of that perhaps they should explained that (dangerous) part a little better.

I would think it would reduce output on 1x18650 or 2x123 but the manual almost sounded like it in fact does not, hence a little more explanation would have been a good idea, no big deal for me I will always use a full battery load, but still I'd like to know what's up.

Correction: It does mentioning a reduced output but I'm still don;t know what to make of the warning.


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm more concerend about having 4 batteries in parallel. If one goes bad and is reverse charged... this thing might be a nice pipe bomb.

It's time for balanced battery packs for these multi cell lights.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks that is where I went looking and found it after you mentioned it...


 
Yeah, I figured you had already seen the manual but thought I'd re-link here anyway for the sake of discussion. 

And yes -- I've rarely seen a user manual for anything that doesn't come up short in some way or other as far as fully explaining specifics of use. This one's not bad, but not very detailed in some ways that could certainly be important.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Sep 29, 2011)

xed888 said:


> I believe Grizzly just want to point out the requirements of a torch for LEO and wasnt saying that the TM11 doesnt tailstand. It is obvious that it does, looking at that flat tailend.


You're right on that 100%. I am a LEO for the last 40 Years and train them in all tactical and technical requirements they need to be as safe as possible. 
This was Just a list of technical requirements a Tactical Light should have when in use by LEO's.
The TM11 seems to be a good tailstander :+)


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

Grizzlyb said:


> You're right on that 100%. I am a LEO for the last 40 Years and train them in all tactical and technical requirements they need to be as safe as possible.
> This was Just a list of technical requirements a Tactical Light should have when in use by LEO's.
> The TM11 seems to be a good tailstander :+)


 
And of course a living room lamp is usually a pretty good tail stander, too -- but that wouldn't necessarily make it a desirable tactical light either. I understand your points.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 29, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> And of course a living room lamp is usually a pretty good tail stander, too -- but that wouldn't necessarily make it a desirable tactical light either. I understand your points.


Perhaps if it were a battery powered lamp . . . LOL
Just imagine the size of the holster required . . .


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 30, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Perhaps if it were a battery powered lamp . . . LOL
> Just imagine the size of the *holster* required . . .


 
Did you want one lamp shade up or lamp shade down? I'm your Huckleberry.

Sometimes I just hate this forum. There I am at my desk minding my own business, when the flashlight pushers come.

For crying out loud. I had just picked up a 4 Sevens S18... after picking up an Olight SR91... and now I've got one of these coming in the mail... though I must admit, I was looking closely at the JetBeam RRT-3 XML... which I may still pick up later. It's a sickness.

Any recommendations for 18650's on this thing? All mine are AW 2900 flat tops.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Any recommendations for 18650's on this thing? All mine are AW 2900 flat tops.


 
Dan I really think Redilast 18650's are going to work with this light, what size 2900mah, 3100mah or 2600 not sure but one of them should fit and I will know tomorrow night when I can check my TM11 out. 

I'm going to a hockey game tomorrow evening so I won't be able to unpack my light until around 1130pm (CDT) but I will report on it right away. If for some reason they don't work then either the Jetbeam 2300mah, AW 2200mah or Eagletac 2400mah would be about the next best available button tops.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 30, 2011)

Great review and pics as usual, Rob. I enjoyed meeting the TM11 the other day. Truly a fine new toy.

Geoff


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 1, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Dan I really think Redilast 18650's are going to work with this light, what size 2900mah, 3100mah or 2600 not sure but one of them should fit and I will know tomorrow night when I can check my TM11 out.
> 
> I'm going to a hockey game tomorrow evening so I won't be able to unpack my light until around 1130pm (CDT) but I will report on it right away. If for some reason they don't work then either the Jetbeam 2300mah, AW 2200mah or Eagletac 2400mah would be about the next best available button tops.


 
Thanks! This looks like it,s going to be one heck of a nice light. I don't want to run primaries in it but love having that option. I'll be down on the border this weekend, and not sure I'll have internet until Monday afternoon. Will be bringing an SR91 and S18 with me... and some night vision with my HDS IR Clicky. Would have loved to bring the TM11, but that should be in the mailbox when I return.


----------



## guiri (Oct 1, 2011)

Nehmo_s said:


> So if a cop pulled you over and shined his light on you, and then, in return, you shined one of these 2,000 lumen things back on him/her, could the cop charge you with assault on an officer?



From what I understand, only if you give him third degree burns...


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone who has a TM11 does your light cut off, blink and light up different emitters and other strange things after you run it on max for about 6-7 minutes? Mine does, I thought thermal regulation meant something like the output dropping as the light gets hotter (like my 4sevens light's) not blinking strangely and turning off like my TM11 does.

Maybe mine is defective I have not seen anyone who has a TM11 mention it, if this is the way it suppose to work It may change my outlook on the light somewhat, I'm going to run it on the 1100lmn and 500lmn mode's for a extended time and see what happens..

Edit- After running the the 1100lmn mode it does the same thing at about the 8-9min mark just holding it in my hand. Hopefully this is just a faulty light and not the way it suppose to operate but either way I'm shipping it back, whether it's for a refund or exchange depends on what the rest of you TM11 owners see.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 2, 2011)

If the light is turn off on the max. brightness(2000lumens), the protected 18650 batteries may be the reason due to the high discharge ratio. But the same situation happens on other modes too, the light may be the reason.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 2, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Anyone who has a TM11 does your light cut off, blink and light up different emitters and other strange things after you run it on max for about 6-7 minutes? Mine does, I thought thermal regulation meant something like the output dropping as the light gets hotter (like my 4sevens light's) not blinking strangely and turning off like my TM11 does.
> 
> Maybe mine is defective I have not seen anyone who has a TM11 mention it, if this is the way it suppose to work It may change my outlook on the light somewhat, I'm going to run it on the 1100lmn and 500lmn mode's for a extended time and see what happens..
> 
> Edit- After running the the 1100lmn mode it does the same thing at about the 8-9min mark just holding it in my hand. Hopefully this is just a faulty light and not the way it suppose to operate but either way I'm shipping it back, whether it's for a refund or exchange depends on what the rest of you TM11 owners see.



Well, hell. I wasn't going to make much of a deal about getting one of these, but I took a chance, too. The one I received has a variation of the same behavior. 

It's very random and takes place only when I turn the light on in turbo mode and only near the beginning of use in turbo mode (first couple of minutes). Mine will either flicker once (a quick flicker) or blink off for a second or blink off and stay that way several seconds before coming back on -- or randomly stay off for a long time once it blinks off. But this behavior is not when the light has been on turbo for a few minutes. Instead, it happens anywhere from 20 or 30 seconds on up to a minute or two from a cold start. And when it doesn't come back on of its own accord, it's not as if it goes into standby mode (the red lights don't blink as in standby mode). It seems to go into lockout mode (some of the times) when it stays off since pressing the switch does not always turn it back on again (sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't). I've got a feeling a few bad ones made their way into distribution. 

I'm using freshly charged AW 2200s, for what it's worth.


----------



## Claireandtim (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow.... I was all ramped up and ready to order this light tomorrow or the next day (depending on what Apple has to say @ the press release/function on Tuesday).. given these two accounts of strange behavior I'm second guessing placing an order.

For those that have the light, if I could solicit an opinion that would be awesome. 

I recently bought the JB RRT3 XML, which I think is a great light. I don't really need the TM11 but like many lights, it's intriguing and you can never have too many flashlights. This being said, I'd have to assume that the reflectors on the TM11 are quite a bit more shallow than those of the JB RRT3 XML. I'm basing this on the fact that the light is shorter and thus less room for deeper reflector, also on the information given with the specs.. the TM11 throw is rated at 283M which is quite a bit shorter than the JB. So with that being said.. I'm wondering if the TM11 will just be so similar to my JB that it's not really not worth buying? again, I'm guessing that it will be very similar in brightness with less throw... the JB already does a good enough job with flood that any more flood and less throw may not be quite as useful (for me). 

Any thoughts? especially if you happen to own both...

Thanks!


----------



## 276 (Oct 2, 2011)

i just tried this a few minutes ago and experience the same thing. I turn the light on in turbo and it begins to flicker then about a minute or two in it flickers more, at about 4 minutes it flickers then goes to low then back to turbo. I did this for a total of 6 minutes i didn't go beyond that yet. At one point it did stabilize but for only about a minute before more flickering. I was using Aw 22000 waiting on my fourth Redilast battery to show up tomorrow.

Alex


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi 276,
Do you mind letting us know (or via PM) where you bought yours from? Curious to see if it's the same seller who got a bad batch. Do these come with any serial numbers? Hopefully fresh batteries will do the trick. Good luck!



276 said:


> i just tried this a few minutes ago and experience the same thing. I turn the light on in turbo and it begins to flicker then about a minute or two in it flickers more, at about 4 minutes it flickers then goes to low then back to turbo. I did this for a total of 6 minutes i didn't go beyond that yet. At one point it did stabilize but for only about a minute before more flickering. I was using Aw 22000 waiting on my fourth Redilast battery to show up tomorrow.
> 
> Alex


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> If the light is turn off on the max. brightness(2000lumens), the protected 18650 batteries may be the reason due to the high discharge ratio. But the same situation happens on other modes too, the light may be the reason.



I guess that could be the reason, but with many people using the high-end cells here plus the fact that it is using 4 x 18650, it may not be the case. There is more than enough juice. I am basing my experience with all the triple XM-Ls that I have, albeit budget ones (actually even though it's budget, I still have spent close to 1k USD on triple XM-Ls and related purchases - really fun!). 

But one thing that is important is that all the cells must stay matched (discharge tests on hobby charger is a very good indicator), plus taking voltage readings is a must. You may or may not want to trust those LED indicators. I mean heck, CPF is supposed to be an ultra-high-end forum with high-end connoisseurs.  I have read some comments on CPFM dealer's forum, actually it does not take 1 cell to be nearly full discharge and other 3 cells to be topped-off to experience that 3-5A charging on the dead cell experience. It takes less, much less.


----------



## 276 (Oct 3, 2011)

JHCANDLEPOWER said:


> Hi 276,
> Do you mind letting us know (or via PM) where you bought yours from? Curious to see if it's the same seller who got a bad batch. Do these come with any serial numbers? Hopefully fresh batteries will do the trick. Good luck!



i got it from lightjunction. Last night i ran it on high for 2-3 minutes and it only flickered/flashed once so i am not sure why it did so much flickering before, i ll have to run it on high again. 

alex


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine was purchased from LightJunction, too. 

It seems to be all over the place as far as the flickering/blinking/cutting off completely. When it cuts off, it does so for anywhere from one second to several seconds then comes back on in most cases. I had a couple of instances where it cut off and stayed off for an extended time, as though in lockout mode (no blinking red power indicator). 

The longest I've run this one is up to about 7 minutes, actually somewhat fearing that there might be a problem with the thermal protection (maybe an irrational fear, but with the kind of flaky behavior I don't know what to think). 

Once this one has run for more than about two to three minutes, it doesn't continue to cut off or flicker, but that's based on somewhat limited testing. Cutting off/flickering seems to happen only in the first few seconds to the first two to three minutes with this particular light. 

In a little while, I'll be able to test it with Redilast 3100s and see if I get any different results. I've used only AW 2200s in my testing up to now.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine started off only doing it here and there but got progressively worse and I've tried every type of button top you can think of plus primary's and the behavior is the same. I sent mine back for exchange today and now I'm thinking maybe I should get a refund, it cost $11 to ship it back with insurance and DC# as required by the dealer and I'd be upset to say the least if I had to do it again. I'm going to shoot LJ a e-mail and see if maybe they will test the remaining stock.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's kind of like with the SC600 release, me and a few other members had the capacitor problem under the switch while others worked fine, mine was soon back and soon the problem was gone from Zebralight completely. I really do feel like I pay to beta test but the heck with it what can you do, I do wish they came with free return shipping though lol.

Anyway before I sent mine back the weird behavior would happen a few seconds after turn on and not 6-7mins like at first, and it would also do it on the lower modes especially after running it on the higher levels first, generally two of the three LED's would turn off while one stayed on and then the light would turn off for up to a minute and turn back on resuming it's odd behavior. 

I'm no engineer but I could only guess either those three circuits are bad or the Vf is to low.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

jhc37013: That's my experience, too (both with the AW 2200s and the Redilast 3100s). 

I might be grasping at straws here, but I want to throw this out for opinions. This kind of an oddity, I think, and it's a bit beyond my limited expertise in battery voltages, etc., so I wanted to run this by you all. 

From the TM11 Manual:
Power Tips
1. When the light is on, the power indicator will blink once every two seconds when power levels reach 50%. 
2. When the light is on, the power indicator will flicker constantly when power is very low. 
3. Each time batteries are inserted or the light is put into lockout mode, the power indicator light will blink in various patterns to show the battery voltage (accurate to ±0.1V). For example, when the battery voltage is at a maximum charge of 4.2V, the power indicator will blink 4 times in quick succession, followed by a one second pause and two more blinks, indicating a total battery voltage of 4.2V. 
​When I insert freshly charged AW batteries from my Pila charger that show 4.18V on my multi-meter (a Sperry DM-4100A), the TM11 power indicator blinks four times followed by a one second pause *and then blinks four more times *(see note in red, above). If I immediately put the TM11 into lockout mode, the power indicator blinks four times followed by a one second pause then blinks two more times (a seeming discrepancy in how the light is interpreting the voltage, I think). 

Maybe I'm wrong about how the light itself is interpreting battery voltage, but it seems to me that when I first put the batteries in, the TM11 is seeing them as reading 4.4V (4+4 blinks), but when I go immediately into lockout mode the TM11 seems to read them as 4.2V (4+2 blinks). 

I wonder if that 4.4V reading (that is, if I understand the 4+4 blink pattern of the TM11) is a possible reason for the random flickering and blinking off of the light...with the TM11 perhaps seeing the batteries as in an overvoltage range. But if the TM11 is interpreting the batteries as being at 4.4V, it's not in agreement with my multimeter. But, perhaps whatever the light is reading in terms of voltage is what's causing the flickering/blinking/light cutoffs. Maybe there's a glitch in the light as far as interpreting voltage. 

What do you all think? Does that make any sense at all? Again, I'm just grasping at straws here. In any case, I think my TM11 needs to be returned, too.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

varuscelli I see what your saying but I ran my batterys almost all the way down and it blinked 3+6 times, so it knew the battery's was well below over current.

Edit. Also with primary's it blinked 6+4


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

On the Redilast 3100s, mine blinked 4+2 as it should apparently do on freshly charged 18650s, and I got the same problems as with the AW 2200s. But it still puzzles me that the TM11 was apparently seeing the AW 2200s as being at 4.4V (which I think to be wrong base on multimeter readings). Maybe there's some odd connection...but in any case it seems like there definitely are problems -- perhaps not in all of them, but certainly in the ones we have.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys I thought it a good idea to start a TM11 issues thread instead of continuing this in Rob's review thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ore-TM11-malfunctioning&p=3761660#post3761660


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Guys. I am sorry to hear about the troubles this light is having. I did not keep the one I had on long enough to experience these problems. In fact, the one I had was loaned to me so I could take the pictures and do a preview. I am in the mountains on vacation, so I have not had a chance to talk to LJ about this yet. If I get some time today, I will give them a call and see what I can find out.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 4, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hi Craig. I have not had the chance to do any real distance testing yet, but from preliminary testing....it looks like the TK35 will out throw the TM11 for the simple fact that it has a wider and deeper reflector. The TM11 beats the heck out of the TK35 in terms of brute output though. I will try to test them at a distance soon and see what happens. I may be wrong.



I see, but based on your photograph, it doesnt seem to be any more brighter than the TK35. Wider yes, but brightness looks about the same. Also basing it on the battery's orientation, it's basically a parallel battery connection to provide more amps to power the 3 XML's compared to the series configuration on the TK35 (which would give it a higher voltage at the cost of load capacity. Anyway, just being the devil's advocate here, i might eventually get one myself once they sort out the buggy units... i'll hold off till the 2nd or 3rd batches come out and no more bugs are reported. 

Thanks for the post bondr006!


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 4, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hey Guys. I am sorry to hear about the troubles this light is having. I did not keep the one I had on long enough to experience these problems. In fact, the one I had was loaned to me so I could take the pictures and do a preview. I am in the mountains on vacation, so I have not had a chance to talk to LJ about this yet. If I get some time today, I will give them a call and see what I can find out.



I was hoping you'd get a chance to check in, Rob. On thing of note is that whatever is going on seems to manifest itself at different times with different lights -- and at different times and in different ways with the same light (random/unpredictable to a great extent). With some, it seems to happen later in use (after a few minutes). With mine, it's typically in the first couple of minutes of turbo use more often than not, and often within the first 10 to 30 seconds of being used in the turbo mode from a cold start. It will sometimes start with a fairly easily noticeable flicker, but then blink off for anywhere from one to five seconds or so at a time (very noticeable and the most common thing I see).


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad to here most of these are sorted now, i have a question, why should i not use IMR's ? i thought they would be best ?
thanks
Ant


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 18, 2011)

saypat said:


> *
> Any damage to the fence from the TM11?*





Good one!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Oct 18, 2011)

zs&tas said:


> Glad to here most of these are sorted now, i have a question, why should i not use IMR's ? i thought they would be best ?
> thanks
> Ant


I could be wrong, but as I understand it, it has to do with the shorter battery length of the IMR vs a longer cell with a protected PCB.
GL


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 18, 2011)

saypat said:


> *
> Any damage to the fence from the TM11?*


 


Federal LG said:


> Good one!



From the local media "no evidence of arson" archives:







"The perpetrator said it was his flashlight. We didn't believe him...until he showed us the flashlight."


----------



## ieslei (Oct 20, 2011)

Huhuhuhaha hilarious!!! I really want to buy this light but i better wait for the problems to be fixed first... A lot of money on something that might not work properly. And also i live too far therefore its not easy sending it back to repair.


----------



## SkyPup (Oct 20, 2011)

I am going to take it out again tonight to check my game cameras and it will get allot more use this weekend too.

It is not as powerful as my Fenix TK70 which has a much stronger throw, even my TK35's almost have the same throw, but it is totally awesome as a flood, covering a huge area out at about 250 yards where my coyote decoys are.

So far I really like it, the UI took some getting use to as it is quite sensitive. Also, I put a drop of plastic goop on the handle for tactile feel at night so I could find the on-off button in the dark by touch. Other than that, it is a great torch!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Rob, how is your TM11 going?
Any problems like the others?
Roughly how many minutes will the Tiny Monster run on Turbo before it cuts out?

Rob, how do you like the TM11 compared to your SC600?
I just purchased an SC600, and now I'm considering a TM11 just like you.
I think the TM11 @ 135mm is the big version of the SC600 @ 107mm long.

These "floody" lights take time to grow on you.
Throw is for playing around.
Flood is more practical.
I have an RRT-3 SST-50 thrower, and several meters away, it is just a tiny intensely bright hot spot, with a dark spill - not as useful really...


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 8, 2011)

I think Rob's was an evaluation model that he had temporarily (and a nice preview he gave)...unless he changed his mind and kept it. 

I'll put in my 2 cents, though. I'm using one, and despite having trouble with my first one the replacement has done just fine. I'm super-impressed with the overall bright spill. It's one of those flashlights that's kind of hard to imagine until you see the amount of light it puts out in front of you. Like many lights, I'm not sure how much justice photos and video do it. 

I think the run time in turbo mode is going to depend to a certain degree on ambient temperature. When I time mine indoors with a temperature in the high 70s (F), I'm getting something like 8 minutes run time before it drops to a lower level. (My last timed test was actually 7.5 minutes, but I've also hat it run longer before blinking to a lower level.) But that's standing it on a table and not hand held. Hand held should theoretically keep the light cooler and I think result in longer run times in turbo, but might slow roast your hand at the same time.

I've also got the SC600, but you can't really compare them except that for what they are....that is, both are great "useful spill" lights with very good but not super throw. But "super throw" is sort of a relative thing, depending on what you're comparing them to. 

Comparing the TM11 and SC600 is kind of like (as one analogy) comparing a 12 gauge shotgun to a 410 gauge. When you hold the TM11 in your hand compared to the SC600, the TM11 is bulky and heavy. With batteries (and depending on battery weight), the TM11 is something like 520 grams compared to roughly 130 grams for the SC600. 

The UI on the TM11 takes some getting accustomed to (the soft-touch daily modes being the most sensitive and easy to inadvertently switch). It's very different from the SC600 UI. At the same time, these two could be very complementary lights to one another depending on your personal use needs, with a bit of crossover brightness between them and a wide range covered from lowest low to highest high.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for your 2 cents worth Varuscelli.
Btw, I forgot to ask, do you find the 4x18650 parallel design too big to hold in your hand?
I know my RRT-3 3x18650 parallel with a 46mm diameter body is big enough in the hand...


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 9, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Thanks for your 2 cents worth Varuscelli.
> Btw, I forgot to ask, do you find the 4x18650 parallel design too big to hold in your hand?
> I know my RRT-3 3x18650 parallel with a 46mm diameter body is big enough in the hand...



That's a good question. Personally, I do find the TM11 somewhat awkward to hold compared to a more standard sized light. But when I put the bulk/weight into perspective by considering the amount of light the TM11 puts out, it's not like it's an overly large package relative to output and long run times. 

But here's another aspect concerning the weight and bulk factor: Considering the higher output levels of 1100 and 2000 lumens, the TM11 is not necessarily a bad light to hold. However, if you're using it at a lower levels (200 or 550 lumens), it's a heck of a heavy and bulky light to hold for that level of output. The long run time at those levels is outstanding, and the convenience of being able to have one light in hand to cover the 200 to 2000 lumen range is great. The reflector configuration also creates an outstanding spot/spill combination, even at the lower levels, which is really useful -- but there are definitely other smaller and lighter weight flashlights I'd rather have in hand to cover that lower-end output range (yeah, like the SC600). 

So using the TM11 in combination with something smaller like the SC600 or other preferred light might be a good way to go for those who don't mind carrying two flashlights. Of course, that decision-making process will depend on individual needs.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 9, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Hi Rob, how is your TM11 going?
> Any problems like the others?



Hi Peter! varuscelli is correct. I only had mine to evaluate and write this preview for a few days. I had no problems with it while I had it. It was a very impressive light, and I may opt to buy one in the future. I am happy with my collection as it is for now though. Sorry I could not be more help.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 9, 2011)

Another comment I'd like to make about the TM11 for anyone who buys one is to consider immediately putting the wrist lanyard into place and using it. 

I imagine that the weight of the TM11 with batteries would be enough to damage the anodized surface significantly if dropped onto something like concrete. You'd hate to scar such a pretty light with an accidental drop, and the relatively fat body of the TM11 might actually make it more prone to being dropped than a more easily gripped flashlight.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 9, 2011)

Momentary Mode Comments

One thing I haven't noticed as being discussed is a really neat momentary feature of the TM11. Even the user manual doesn't explain this fully (in fact, one really useful momentary function is omitted completely from the user manual). 

There are two momentary modes shown in the user manual for the TM11 -- Momentary Daily Mode and Momentary Turbo Mode. The manual explains that you press the switch partially and hold to enter Momentary Daily Mode and release to turn off. The manual further explains to press the switch fully and hold to enter Momentary Turbo Mode and release to turn off. 

But the really neat thing is the ability to immediately jump from Momentary Daily Mode to Momentary Turbo Mode with one continuous push (which does not seem to be discussed in the user manual). I'm not even sure what to call this function other than something like a "two level, single press momentary function." 

With a partial press and hold of the switch, the light enters the last memorized setting for "daily" momentary use (low, mid or high daily level). But you can additionally continue that press fully and go directly into Turbo Momentary mode. You can enter either of those modes separately (as described in the manual) with a partial press for Momentary Daily or a full press for Momentary Turbo...but it's really useful to be able to use the lower level Daily momentary setting and "jump" immediately into Turbo momentary without having th release the switch and re-press. So, you can use the light for a few seconds (or however long) in Momentary Daily Mode and immediately (with a slight further push) go straight into Momentary Turbo Mode without taking the extra time to release and press again. I see this as an exceptionally useful and time-saving function, but since I haven't seen it mentioned by anyone yet, I thought I'd bring it up as another neat feature of the TM11.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 9, 2011)

Varuscelli, sounds like you really love this Tiny Monster.
Did you ever consider the larger flood-throw RRT-3 Triple XM-L 67mm bezel?
Or the oversized floody SR-92 Tripe XM-L with a 100mm bezel?
Or the oversized flood-throw TK-70 Triple XM-L with a 106mm bezel?

I will have to wait till my brand new SC600 arrives next week, then I will decide on the big muther Tiny Monster.
On Rob Bond's backyard photos, the TM11 looks like an impressive killer against the SC600, and the narrow spill longer throw RRT-21.

Previously, I was into throw.
It took me a few months to register interest in these floody lights.
I guess I had bad experiences back in the 1970's with 2xAA penlights with magnifying tungsten filaments, which had a wide beam, but totally lacked throw beyond a few meters.
The other day, re-testing my old Eveready 2xD alkalines with a krypton filament, it still throws a long long way, perhaps even better than LED emitters today?
However there are two problems:
1) the krypton filament's hot spot is super warm yellow, appearing dark and poor in illumination, and
2) the krypton filament's hot spot is super small - almost useless.

These days, the beams are cool white, and the hot spots of the single XM-L' and triple XM-L's are now absolutely huge!
I also note that unlike the 2xAA penlights with magnifying bulbs of the 1970's for flood and barely a few meters of throw, today's decent Triple XM-L's like the TM11 with a floody beam and decent throw have only been made possible by the huge lumen output.
Even a year ago, the total lumen output just wasn't available to make these floody lights with decent throw possible...


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 9, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Varuscelli, sounds like you really love this Tiny Monster.
> Did you ever consider the larger flood-throw RRT-3 Triple XM-L 67mm bezel?
> Or the oversized floody SR-92 Tripe XM-L with a 100mm bezel?
> Or the oversized flood-throw TK-70 Triple XM-L with a 106mm bezel?



Well, I like the TM11 quite a bit, but to me it's got enough weaknesses mixed in with the strengths that I wouldn't go quite a far as to say that I love it. There's a lot to like about it, though. I've considered a couple of the lights you mentioned, but didn't really go through a painful exercise in trying to decide between them. It's possible if I had them all side by side, I'd choose another -- but I really wanted to have this one in hand to try it for myself, so I decided to go for it. 

It's hard not to love the TM11 output relative to size (love it). But the size does make it relatively bulky in hand (I don't have particularly large hands, probably fairly average.) 

The fit and finish seems outstanding. I wish there had been better quality control in terms of electronics or whatever the problem/answer might have been in regard to the release of what were apparently quite a few defective units. 

The high levels of output and runtime at each level is outstanding. I don't know if the design logistics would have presented any problems, but given the long run time at the lower levels like 200 lumens, why not build in a couple of even lower levels like a 10 lumen and a 30 or 50 lumen level? You have to imagine that the low level runtime this thing would have incredible for emergency use -- for instance, in a long-term power outage situation like post-hurricane or the like. Of course, too many output levels can be a kind of pain in itself, so I can see a rationale for limiting the number of levels. Even more ideally, I have liked to have seen this with the NiteCore Infinitely Variable function somehow built into it. 

I really love that dual level momentary function, but there's a sort of trickiness to using the momentary levels and balancing out the setting of the "daily" modes. It's easy to accidentally switch the daily mode to a setting you didn't necessarily want (at least, I'm finding it so). 

The switch seems really innovative, looks very cool and has that blinking power indicator that has multiple levels of functions (and serves as a "find your flashlight" in the dark tool). But the switch is also a bit to the sensitive side in the Daily Mode settings (easy to inadvertently turn on). The switch will seem overly sensitive to some (kind of a hair trigger effect). 

Another thing that might be easy to accidentally do is to put the light in lockout mode without realizing it. Hold the switch down a little too long when switching the light off and it will go into lockout...and that "three quick presses of the switch within one second" to exit lockout mode can be a bit more tricky that it sounds. I suspect some folks might have trouble with that. Fortunately, you can also loosen the head about a half turn and re-tighten it and it will also exit lockout mode. 

It's great that the light will use both 18650 batteries (and will run on only one in a pinch!) or CR123A. No weakness here, as I see it. 

It's IPX-8 waterproof, which is nice. Nothing to complain about here. 

The TM11 gets hot in turbo mode (easily to a level most would view as uncomfortably hot). 

OK, that's more than I probably needed to go over, but that shows what I see as five or six areas of relative weakness balanced the strengths. Although there are more strengths than weaknesses, to me there are still a significant number of weaknesses. Still, it's an awesome light in several respects, especially in terms of output and relatively small size.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 9, 2011)

Varuscelli, just another question.
Have you tried using 4x Redilast 3100 mAH button top on your Tiny Monster?
What about 1x Redilast 3100 mAH button top on your SC600?


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes -- I have four of the the Redilast 3100s and they work just fine in both flashlights.


----------

